# My DIY in-wall 75gal mbuna tank



## bluepitbullz (May 14, 2007)

So i decided to take my 75 and stick it in the wall... Bought my first house and 2 weeks later im cutting holes in the wall... gota love the hobby! Anyways heres some pics... some are with flash some without and i also included some pics of th stand how it was built... tied into the existing studs in the wall... Built the stand inside a closet on the other side of the wall... tied into the electric oulet on the wall side and brought it into the closet... spent total of 67 bucks at home depot... dont attempt this if you have no carpentry experience... took me and a buddy from noon til 10 oclock tonight... Water still cloudy the pics were taken about an hour after it was set up...anyhow tell me what you think!

supplies = ten 2x4s 8ft
two 2x6s 8ft
two 8ft trim pieces
1 sheet 1/2 in plywood
Nails (i used nailgun with 3in nails)
Wood Glue
PATIENCE!!!


----------



## ice_9 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well done! Very 'professional' results. Is the any access from the front for feeding, etc?

I know what you mean about 'new-house-hole-in-the-wall' syndrome. Unfortunatly, I'm not allowed to make architectural changes in my current house, Maybe the next one...

Good job! :wink:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

It looks nice :thumb: I've had rear-access and front-access and the rear-access really looks nicer! It give a clean view to just have tank, trim, and wall. Do you have enough room to service the whole tank from that closet?


----------



## bluepitbullz (May 14, 2007)

No there isnt any access at all from the front... there is plenty of room however to get to the whole tank from the closet... with a step stool that is...


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

wonderfully done! the tank looks great! nice work :thumb: :fish:


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very Nice.

I have an extra 55g laying around and the wife and I are looking for ideas.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Picture frame perfect. :thumb:


----------



## dooo_36 (Jul 16, 2008)

thats kind of the effect that im looking for in my tank.

looks good real clean... me like 
lol im making a mess but hopefully it cleans up nicely


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Great Job!! can you post the details, like how you did the stand in the framing for us?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

+1

With everything from how nice it looks down to giving some more details.


----------



## bluepitbullz (May 14, 2007)

Heres some drawings... they are kinda basic but with any carpentry skills you can get a good idea of how i did this.... hope this helps!


----------

